# Bass Pro a no-go?



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello everyone I've been noticing on the Bass Pro site that they removed the "future store" site in Boston Heights. I called the 1-800-BASS-Pro number and asked what's up, the lady transferred me to another department then to another. When it was all said and done the gentleman replied it is on indefinite hold and could not commit if it will ever be built. I asked since they now own Cabela's if the Cabela store in Avon, Ohio hindered their decision? He said that it was definitely spoken about. I will close by saying I sold Northeast Ohio to him explaining that they are in the inland mecca of Ohio, more bass and recreation waters up here than the other quadrants of the state, not to mention many people head to Lake Erie going right past the "future store"....


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully they will work something out. I was excited to have that store this close to me


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Makes me wonder if they are still going to build a new one in west Chester, OH. Was supposed to open in 2016 but they haven't started building it yet. The other stores/restaurants are going in but no BPS. Not listed on the company's website either.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Makes me wonder if they are still going to build a new one in west Chester, OH. Was supposed to open in 2016 but they haven't started building it yet. The other stores/restaurants are going in but no BPS. Not listed on the company's website either.


I heard that new West Chester BPS was supposed to be open before 2015 was over. Kept getting pushed back especially after the Cabela's went in just up the road at Liberty Center, a few exits north on I-75. Now with the merger still in the air, who knows. Even if the merger makes it, I doubt they'd put a BPS just down the road from a Cabela's. I also doubt they'd close one or the other. If they merge but still keep in-house product lines separate, they'd be fools to start shutting down stores. Lot's of good in-house products at both places, and lot's of anglers/hunters very loyal to the BPS stuff or Cabela's. The other thing I heard was BPS was having issues with the local officials on who was going to cover costs on part of the substructure development costs; streets, sewers, etc. At first, West Chester was going to pay for it then changed their minds. Also, that new mongo huge golf center/driving range went in supposedly in the spot BPS wanted to go. So who knows at this point. Where both stores are now works fine. Just far enough away even though they are both big box outdoor stores. With F&S at Austin Blvd. just up 75, and one in NKY, plus a new Cabela's in Centerville, I think we've got it covered in the Cincy Dayton area.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, all those things seem to point to BPS not moving. But if they don't build a new one then we will lose our BPS. They are currently in a defunct mall will little hope of it becoming revitalized. Part of the problem with being attached to a mall...if it dies you go with it. But they've been holding their won, though. Still holding on to hope they will build it. That will move it 7 miles closer to me....hahaha.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Personally, I'm not really a fan of the Bass Pro/Cabelas merger. Quite honestly, BPS no longer has competition in the outdoor sporting goods market and the boat market (recent acquisition of Ranger/Triton/Stratos). Including Nitro, they now own 4 of the top fiberglass boat brands. It will be interesting to see what happens over the next few years.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah, all those things seem to point to BPS not moving. But if they don't build a new one then we will lose our BPS. They are currently in a defunct mall will little hope of it becoming revitalized. Part of the problem with being attached to a mall...if it dies you go with it. But they've been holding their won, though. Still holding on to hope they will build it. That will move it 7 miles closer to me....hahaha.


That is true about the mall. I'm very familiar with it. One thing though, BPS is keeping that mall/property going. If BPS wasn't there that place would have been officially done long ago. I think it's just BPS now as far as being "in" that mall, even though you can't enter in or out through BPS into the common mall areas. Kohl's is the only other thing there keeping business going even though they aren't officially connected to the mall either. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

EStrong said:


> That is true about the mall. I'm very familiar with it. One thing though, BPS is keeping that mall/property going. If BPS wasn't there that place would have been officially done long ago. I think it's just BPS now as far as being "in" that mall, even though you can't enter in or out through BPS into the common mall areas. Kohl's is the only other thing there keeping business going even though they aren't officially connected to the mall either. Time will tell I guess.


Years ago BPS was the place to buy, but I have been to several of they're locations the last few years and was not impressed ,catalog prices have also inflated. Now that Johnny has bought out the competition it wont get better.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> Hello everyone I've been noticing on the Bass Pro site that they removed the "future store" site in Boston Heights. I called the 1-800-BASS-Pro number and asked what's up, the lady transferred me to another department then to another. When it was all said and done the gentleman replied it is on indefinite hold and could not commit if it will ever be built. I asked since they now own Cabela's if the Cabela store in Avon, Ohio hindered their decision? He said that it was definitely spoken about. I will close by saying I sold Northeast Ohio to him explaining that they are in the inland mecca of Ohio, more bass and recreation waters up here than the other quadrants of the state, not to mention many people head to Lake Erie going right past the "future store"....


Cabelas in Avon sucks its small and doesn't have that much. What I can't figure out is we have the walleye capital of the world here but we can't have a good store up here or fishing shows either.(also numerous inland lakes )


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Cabelas in Avon sucks its small and doesn't have that much. What I can't figure out is we have the walleye capital of the world here but we can't have a good store up here or fishing shows either.(also numerous inland lakes )


Go to Mark's Bait or Erie outfitters, someone who owns a shop and lives in your neighborhood!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

miked913 said:


> Go to Mark's Bait or Erie outfitters, someone who owns a shop and lives in your neighborhood!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I am disappointed in the new Cabela's too. Can they make the isles any smaller? It is just too cramped, especially when you compare it to the Dundee, MI Cabela's or the Bass Pro in Perrysburg, which are both far superior stores. All that land over in Avon and Cabela's skimped. Columbus Cabelas is exactly the same too.




Burkcarp1 said:


> Cabelas in Avon sucks its small and doesn't have that much. What I can't figure out is we have the walleye capital of the world here but we can't have a good store up here or fishing shows either.(also numerous inland lakes )


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The one thing I hate about BPS is the lighting is so poor you need a flash
lite to read the package. Fisherman Central on Manchester road has the biggest
selection of any place I've ever seen, buy far!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the dimmed lighting in BPS it's a relaxed atmosphere. I walk into Cabelas and it's too bright it feels different to me. I like both places and I do shop at both. The Cabelas In Dundee is impressive as is the BPS in Rossford.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> The one thing I hate about BPS is the lighting is so poor you need a flash
> lite to read the package. Fisherman Central on Manchester road has the biggest
> selection of any place I've ever seen, buy far!


If you are in the Portage Lakes neighborhood you must stop by Fishermans Central. 
Support local and the selection awesome!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard that was the brother of the land big fish guy and decided to come back and open back up but obviously under a new name. Is it in the same building?


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> If you are in the Portage Lakes neighborhood you must stop by Fishermans Central.
> Support local and the selection awesome!


Without a doubt.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> I heard that was the brother of the land big fish guy and decided to come back and open back up but obviously under a new name. Is it in the same building?


Yes, same location.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Local shops are going away a bit at a time due to no local support. The large box stores do carry a larger selection along with corporate pocketbooks that the locals cannot compete with but I still buy what ever I can in the small shops first.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I went to fisherman Central for the first time when I was getting my boat winterized by VICS. I was thoroughly impressed with the selection and the pricing was pretty good. Also Craig at Erie outfitters does a phenomenal job as well with selection and products for walleye guys. I'm happy giving all my business to those two.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

don't live nearby, but stopped in Fisherman Central a few weeks back when I was in the area ... it's much like Land Big Fish, a really nice selection if you're a bass guy, I'd bet 80-90% of their stock is that, but seems like tackle for most of the other species is kind of an after thought or not even ...


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone got the new BPS master catalog
for 2017 yet?


----------



## AJS (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my BPS master catalog the last week of December, also have received 4 other flyers in January.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a sale pamphlet today.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I wrote a letter to cabelas corporate, talked to the general manager of Avon and complained to the one of the fishing clerks(who was also on my side) about their poor selection. We are in the walleye capital and the heart of steelhead ally yet there is no tackle worth a darn. Now if I decide to go fishing for swordfish they have the setup but if I want trolling weights there are just a couple to pick from and zero steelhead jigs. I will never go back. Erie outfitters will always be my go to store for tackle or advice. The Avon cabelas is a Dick's with BBQs and roasted almonds.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mark's Bait in Ravenna you won't believe how much Erie stuff he has!!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> The one thing I hate about BPS is the lighting is so poor you need a flash
> lite to read the package. Fisherman Central on Manchester road has the biggest
> selection of any place I've ever seen, buy far!


The Poor lighting is intentional, so you cant read the prices! 
Now that BPS bought Cabella's I'm sure the prices will climb and its unfortunate because I have a BPS 15 mins from me, I guess I will shop online like I have been doing the past year or so


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

EStrong said:


> I heard that new West Chester BPS was supposed to be open before 2015 was over. Kept getting pushed back especially after the Cabela's went in just up the road at Liberty Center, a few exits north on I-75. Now with the merger still in the air, who knows. Even if the merger makes it, I doubt they'd put a BPS just down the road from a Cabela's. I also doubt they'd close one or the other. If they merge but still keep in-house product lines separate, they'd be fools to start shutting down stores. Lot's of good in-house products at both places, and lot's of anglers/hunters very loyal to the BPS stuff or Cabela's. The other thing I heard was BPS was having issues with the local officials on who was going to cover costs on part of the substructure development costs; streets, sewers, etc. At first, West Chester was going to pay for it then changed their minds. Also, that new mongo huge golf center/driving range went in supposedly in the spot BPS wanted to go. So who knows at this point. Where both stores are now works fine. Just far enough away even though they are both big box outdoor stores. With F&S at Austin Blvd. just up 75, and one in NKY, plus a new Cabela's in Centerville, I think we've got it covered in the Cincy Dayton area.


Several months ago I went into the West Chester Cabela's to pick up some tying supplies only to find that they eliminated the fly fishing department all together in this store. I am sure the acquisition of Cabelas by BPS may have been a factor to some degree, this was disappointing to see as I personally felt that Cabelas had a better offering than BPS. There is a lot of duplication of product lines in both stores, it will be interesting to see what if any other departments are eliminated from one store or another.


----------

